

The real reason why Google forked WebKit - esalazar
http://www.zdnet.com/the-real-reason-why-google-forked-webkit-7000013514/

======
claudius
> There's no doubt that Apple has effectively managed the project and
> transformed it into a capable post-PC era rendering engine, but it is clear
> that if Google can eliminate 4.5 million lines of code from the project,
> then there's a lot of dead wood in there

That’s not really dead wood but merely wood unusable to Google, i.e. the
threaded rendering engine WebKit2, which Google doesn’t want to use.

Certainly it is perfectly fine for Google to prefer having their own codebase,
but claiming that WebKit carries 4.5M unused SLOC around is a little
strange[0].

[0] Though I am sure that there _are_ N unused SLOC in any project with M SLOC
for some N≤M.

